# removed



## paljets (Apr 27, 2012)

--mod edit--


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Although raising money for some device for a developer may have good intentions, it generally does not end well and causes a flame/drama war. Like every other thread on the subject (there have been several alone for the s3), have to close it.

If you wish it to get on rootz and get the word out, submit it as a news tip to the news team and have them do a story on it. Forum threads for it are generally a bad idea.


----------

